# Teaching > General Teaching >  SparkNotes vs. XRay Feature on the Kindle: any and all thoughts!

## Jenna Rasmussen

I am currently writing a chapter in a book for a class at my university about how the digital age is affecting the study of literature. A few questions:

In what ways have you seen SparkNotes affecting literary study in your classrooms? 

Have any of you introduced the Kindle as a reading device in the classroom? Does the XRay feature provide a better alternative to using SparkNotes?

Please and thanks for any thoughts on either topic.

----------

